# Do you ever get the feeling you're going to die young??



## Desperate

I know this is a lame question, stupid even, but I sometimes get that feeling that I'm not going to live to see like my 40's or even 30's.. I feel like the clock is ticking and that I'm going to die a horrible way... Like I'm going to get really sick or I'm going to die a violent death or something.. lol... Is that normal? To get that feeling sometimes.. I'm not saying it in a depressing way but it's actually kinda scary if you think about it.. Maybe it's just me..:sus:um


----------



## sc47

Your not alone! I have had this feeling before. Thankfully I don't think like that all the time, when I do its so depressing. I do think of my life in the far future. Its just sometimes, I get that feeling.


----------



## Desperate

I don't get that thought too much when I think of my future with my boyfriend.. I hope to get married and have kids one day!!


----------



## sc47

Same with me. Im getting married soon, and I think so far into the future about it. Im glad I can do that.


----------



## SilentLoner

Yeah. But I think it stems from my indecisiveness about what I want to do with my life.


----------



## Fairyxo

Um, no, I don't think i'm going to die young...


----------



## OhNoTaylor

Yeah I do. Mainly because I can't picture what it's going to be like for me when I get older.


----------



## ilikebooks

Hah, yeah. I'm convinced that if I fall asleep, I'll die of some spontaneous medical condition. Every. Single. Night. Even though I quite obviously haven't died in my sleep yet, I can't help fearing it every night.

I wouldn't say it's _normal_, but it's definitely not unheard of.


----------



## Johnny_Genome

No, I'm sure 'll be tortured till I'm 100 with SA.


----------



## rumjungle

No dying young doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## MobiusX

I always think this too. Only positive thing about this is that there is a chance that reincarnation exists which means there is chance I can live another life. Yay


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I sometimes wonder if I'll live to be 90. I drank a lot of soda and ate a bunch of junk food in my teen and early 20s, plus I have a multitude of health problems (IBS, Acid Reflux, being overweight, social anxiety, ADD, and Bipolar.) I hope I get to live a long life, but then I think of all the health problems I have.


----------



## imt

I always do, considering the amount of stuff I'm putting inside my body and this terrible city. Just to side track a bit, I saw the first few words of the thread title and thought that the thread would read, "Do you ever get the feeling _you're being watched_."


----------



## Inuyasha

Sometimes I think I'll get cancer or something because of weird feelings inside of me (not mental) like a pinch or something. It's sad, but weird...

I hope I don't get it. =S


----------



## LostinReverie

I wish, but I'll probably have to deal with this ****ed up life until I'm 90, like my grandmother. Unfortunately, I am not one to get ill.


----------



## joe111

i dont think i'll die young, i guess i just cant see myself being over 30, like i dont see any future for myself.


----------



## Zephyr

Not really, but yet I can't envision myself growing old either. I'm stuck in Never Never Land.


----------



## livingnsilence

For years I've felt like I was going to die young. A couple years ago the age of 28 poped in my head as the age I'll die. For the longest time I've sort of ignorded it because I'm not superstious and don't belive I can know how old I'll live to, however I still have that feeling. But what has freaked me out is a friend was joking with me and jokingly said "I bet you'll die at 28." Out of all numbers that one. And recently I was listening to a song and part of the lyrics were saying the person felt like they were going to die young and not live past the age of 28. I don't know it's just sort of freaking me out how often the number is poping up related to dying young.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I used to always feel like I'd die in my 20s or 30s or something but now I really hope not because of my daughter


----------



## shyvr6

It's hard for me to envision myself dying from some type of accident or an illness so I think I'll live for awhile. I probably just jynx'd myself. I'll probably end up dying tomorrow or something, lol.


----------



## kenny87

sometimes, not that young though, and its mostly because I don't take care of myself as good as I think most other people do though, like when I am older I may have some serious problem and be to afraid to go to the hospital and shrug it off to long or never have any kind of health insurance or something.


----------



## kos

haha ya i think like this quite a bit. I have no idea what the future will hold for me so I think death might be my destiny. Thats ok tho. We all have to die sometime.


----------



## scaredtolive

yeah I think that sometimes. Mostly because SA and depression has taken it's toll on me physically and mentally. I feel older than I really am. Like my body has started breaking down already.


----------



## dax

I used to but now I feel like I'm going to go on forever unfortunately. If I could check out tonight I would but I'll prob end up living past 90.


----------



## hopelesslyshy

Yes, I feel this way a lot. I honestly can't even picture myself a year from now, let alone a few years down the road.


----------



## yellowpaper

Yes, I always have this feeling that I'm going to die young or become horribly disfigured/handicapped. That I'll never have kids, or get married, or fall in love. I'll never experience anything.


----------



## UltraShy

I know I'll make it to at least 36. If I get any fatal disease I have absolutely no intention of subjecting myself to medical treatment other than painkillers; no treatment that would extend my hell on earth.


----------



## sansd

When I was younger, I was certain I would eventually kill myself, and I thought I'd be dead by 16. Now, I think my chronic severe sleep deprivation may lead to a somewhat early natural death. And I still think suicide is a strong possibility, especially since I don't want to be old. I don't know that I could stand to witness the gradual degeneration of my own body and mind.

I used to think I wouldn't want treatment if I found out I had cancer or something. I don't know what I'd do anymore.


----------



## Paul

I always kinda irrationally felt like I'd die by my early 20s, because I couldn't imagine being older. Apparently I was wrong.

I'm still banking on a premature death to help solve my lack of retirement plan. :b


----------



## dawntoearth

When I was a teenager I used to think I'd be done by 30, which later became 50. I was also suicidal back then. Now I don't want to kill myself, and I think I will probably have to deal with life for a long time. Old age really scares me...but I try to think about getting through the day/week/month as opposed to my whole life.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

my lifestyle isnt exactly conducive to living a long life so yeah i have that feeling quite a bit but it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Quite the opposite. I figure I'll live a long, painful, and pointless life.


----------



## nothing to fear

ilikebooks said:


> Hah, yeah. I'm convinced that if I fall asleep, I'll die of some spontaneous medical condition. Every. Single. Night. Even though I quite obviously haven't died in my sleep yet, I can't help fearing it every night.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's _normal_, but it's definitely not unheard of.


i feel this way when i'm lying in bed and my meds kick in

and i realize how strong they are and i wonder if i took too many. or if i've been drinking on top of that and have taken benzos or other stuff. and my heart rate isn't normal, its either slowed or higher than it should be.

yeah, freaks me out though. i think "**** what if i don't get up ever again?" and then i get too drowsy to move or think and i'm knocked out, then sure enough i do wake up ten hours later


----------



## sssig

I would prefer to die young because once you become a senior citizen then your just counting the days....


----------



## DivingIntheBlue

As sick as it sounds, I always hoped I'd die young. Preferably around 27 or so, but alas, I'm still here. Now I'm beginning to think God (if He's real) has completely forgotten about me. Knowing my luck, I'll live a looooooong lonely life. :roll


----------



## Meli24R

I'm a hypochondriac and sometimes obsess about becoming ill. I even convinced myself that I was dying a few times. It's an awful feeling. If I became ill, my parents would be devastated. 
I'm also scared of growing old and falling apart. Alzheimer's runs through my family..if I ever get it I will have to kill myself.


----------



## Alone42Long

My family normally has lived to between 88 & 98. My goal up to a couple years ago was to live to be 100+. I think I once upon a time stood a good chance baring getting shot or something like that. But Over the years dealing with anger being not respected as a person has made me feel injuries in my head from getting to angry a few times a couple years ago. Also the regular constant depression from loneliness I can feel inside doing physical damage to my heart. I feel like I've probably shaved 6-8 years off whatever age I would have lived to. Maybe more. At this point I'm not sure I want to live 100 more days like this. I've had family gunned down through random violence on the streets. So, we aren't guaranteed another second. I know most here appear not to which is cool & your right, but I do believe in the christian God & that after life. I just hope there will be couples kind of relationships there or I'll be too content to care, if there isn't. It's completely natural so I don't see why there wouldn't be. Death is something I look forward to. If it gets me away from the ugliness in this life. If I can help get pot legalized in the states living this life a little longer would be slightly more desirable/easier. Maybe before I croak. Just have it in liquor stores for crying out loud.


----------



## ShyViolet

I wish. With my luck I'll live to be 100.


----------



## Desperate

lol im not the only one..


----------



## joggle

Yep, at fifteen I never imagined myself as twenty. Now that I'm twenty I can't see myself as twenty-five. I've become increasingly burned out, so I honestly wouldn't mind an early death. After all, I've been waiting for it since my early teenage days.


----------



## Sneakykitty

Probably...but I'm hoping it's painless


----------



## ModernMyth

Yes, all the time. I'm somewhat a hypochondriac, but I'd never work up the courage to go to the doctor on my own - which _might _be a positive thing since most of the time it's nothing wrong with me (everytime I have a small headache I immidiatly think _tumor_! And if my stomach hurts I think _oh no, it's my appendix_ etc.) Sometimes I'm afraid to fall asleep because I think I'll die.


----------



## RoninDistance

I feel this way every day. I don't think I'll live to be 30. Right now, I haven't slept in 2 days, so as an hypochondriac, I fear my prediction will come true. :afr


----------



## QuackQuack

Yes. I was just reading about how social isolation is as harmful to health as smoking.  If so, I'm in bad shape. I'm always having health problems, which may just be minor things that I'm blowing out of proportion, but if I'm too anxious to go to a doctor then a serious problem will never get treated until it's too late.


----------



## Zam

No didn't have such thoughts about dying young. But people around me have died young. My cousin died at age 20 from motor accident, my high school classmate died at age 17 from lightning, and another classmate died at age 15 from leukemia... 

A reality check: cherish whatever I have today. Tomorrows are not for worrying, it is for our planning ahead what to do. It is more fun to plan for living than death.


----------



## BrokenDiamond

I feel like that. I've even started to sort my house out. Like clear the spare room as it's such a mess. I even texted my ex today to ask if he'd move in after I've gone so that our son doesn't have to move out. :-\


----------



## velvet1

Wouldn't mind, but I doubt it though. My theory is the more you dislike something, the more you have to confront it. So if you don't like this place, the more you have to stay here. So for that reason, I'm pretty sure I'll die old and not young.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I _hope_ to die young, either by my own doing or in a spectacular/heroic way. Unless it were possible to halt ageing in the mid-20s, I wouldn't want to live past 60.


----------



## stranger25

I don't care if I do.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

I keep having thoughts that I'm gonna die in a violent way, like some crazy serial killer or something. I picture what it's like to be shot or stabbed. And I keep having dreams that I die on a roller coaster, but I still ride them. The thought always crosses my mind while I'm going up the hill.


----------



## kerosene

I'm afraid of dying really young and really old, LOL. I have some health problems I'm paranoid about, and on top of that, everyone in my family lives into their 100's and is totally incapicitated for years before they actually die  It looks miserable. I can't imagine living 30 years past 70. I hope I'm average as hell.


----------



## Steve123

Yep, I didn't think I'd live past 16 (still not sure why) but here I am now.


----------



## Misanthropic

Ha ha, I wish.


----------



## CeilingStarer

I think that the continual, chronic stress will have to give me some form of cancer young.


----------



## LALoner

I never think I'm going to die young. If I make it to 70 I'm going to start smoking, drink even more and maybe find out what that cocaine stuff is about. Those years at the end suck so bad.


----------



## odd_one_out

I have two scenarios run through my mind.

The first is that I die in my 30s, or at least a few years before my life expectancy. With my health in the hands of such systems as I've encountered (plus there are many dangerous idiots around), it makes this scenario plausible.

The second is that I outlive everyone I know. This is if my genetics win out. My family members live long.


----------



## foe

No, I never thought about dying prematurely but I always thought about how many people will show up at my funeral. I don't think many will. Probably just my mother, siblings and relatives.


----------



## seswick

more of a hope then a feeling


----------



## ktbare

I've always wanted to die young, but knowing my luck I'll probably live until I'm 100. Although for some reason when I was 5 years old I had this premonition about the number 28, and that this would be the age I would die at, it was weird.


----------



## Emptyheart

I almost killed myself the other day. I beat the train tho.
That's the 2nd time that has happened to me. 
I wonder if I'll live the 3rd time.


----------



## miminka

Yes. I've felt this way since I became aware of the fact I was mortal. I can't see myself living past 17 for whatever reason.


----------



## adsf321dsa

Without a doubt. I haven't exactly lived a low-risk lifestyle.


----------



## Squid24

I always thought I would be lucky to make it to 35. I don't know why, but I just _know_ that I will die young, that's how lucky I am in this world.


----------



## pumpkinspice

I never thought I'd live to be as old as I am now (32) and I still don't know how the hell I managed to make it.


----------



## Under17

Nope, I always get the feeling I'll live to be the world's most miserable 120 year old man.


----------



## MagusAnima

I've planned since I was about 15 to top myself before 30 anyway, I'm afraid of growing old.

Helping to reduce overpopulation and all that.


----------



## ChadsWick1234

Desperate said:


> I know this is a lame question, stupid even, but I sometimes get that feeling that I'm not going to live to see like my 40's or even 30's.. I feel like the clock is ticking and that I'm going to die a horrible way... Like I'm going to get really sick or I'm going to die a violent death or something.. lol... Is that normal? To get that feeling sometimes.. I'm not saying it in a depressing way but it's actually kinda scary if you think about it.. Maybe it's just me..:sus:um


 I feel like this all the time. Living to be 50 is old enough. I have friends who are alot older than me. They have memory problems I don't want that to happen to me. I want to die good and strong.


----------



## lyssado707

Yea. I spent the past 11yrs in social deprivation, and in psych class after psych class i hear how important it is to be social for ur health.


----------



## Primochem

I totally get what you mean-me myself i have had this feeling for almost a year and a half now and i'm only 20 ... i mean , i don't see myself getting married or old.. i don't even see myself getting a job.. i've been thinking about it a lot.. almost every day...that's why i have developed a behaviour of ''carpe diem'' and i advise everyone to do so...


----------



## millenniumman75

My mother's side lives long; my father's side not so much. I personally plan on being here as long as I can be here - longer than my father. He passed away two months shy of 61.


----------



## Neptunus

Longevity runs on both sides of my family. People live into their late 80's at least. Who knows how all the stress that I've endured will affect that, though. I imagine I've lopped off a decade or two already!


----------



## Batgirl

I actualy feel the opposite. I'm going to die really old and alone and have like 200 cats. Then i can be a old crazy evil cat lady and plot to take over the the world with my evil kitty minions, mwuahahaha! :twisted


----------



## nork123

Yeah, I sometimes wonder what kinda condition all my organs and stuff are in and how long they will last, I also get the feeling that if I ever did manage to overcome SA and all this other crap knowing my luck I would probably catch some kind of disease that would stop me enjoying it


----------



## markx

Sorry to put a dampener on your plans, kids, but the way that science is progressing, there's a seriously good chance that some of you will live a very, _very_ long time.

Me, I already have my web-estimated expiry date (April 2039) and then I'm outa here!


----------



## thewall

I've always felt that way, but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Usually on Sundays when I voluntarily jump out of airplanes, but I'd be a fool not to think that right?


----------



## Insanityonthego

I don't get the feeling I'm going to die young, I get the feeling I purposefully may die young.


----------



## Hello22

Knowing my luck i'll end up living till i'm 120. Jes, imagine being a 120-year old with SA and depression :roll :no


----------



## Atticus

"Young" is such a relative term. I'm guessing that as most of you define it, it's kind of oxymoronic for me to respond here :con


----------



## Freiheit

I've had this scenario in my head that around 30 I'll get some deadly disease and shortly die as a result.


----------



## JustinC

Shyea my rationale is that it happens all the time and there's nothing stopping probability from knocking on my door. Most of the time it's fleeting moments that only last 20-30mins where I feel despair and the burden of mortality.


----------



## nemesis1

No, I have a feeling im going to live a very long, lonely and boring life.


----------



## TheDaffodil

My boyfriend says that he's going to die young. I don't like that he says that. 
It's crossed my mind, the possibility, but it's not something that I think will happen. Someday I'll die but I'm not gonna worry about it. It'll happen when it happens and whether I'm young or old won't matter to me because I'll be dead! I'd hope not to die young, though.


----------



## Akane

I can only hope I'm that lucky. Personally I don't have much desire to live past 30.


----------



## Scottie2k3

I probably would not mind dying young providing I can overcome my thanataphobia (death anxiety) don't think I want to get old eurrrrrgh *Shudders*


----------



## kivi

Yes. I thought I was going to die before high school. Now I think I will die before university or when I am going to university. I feel like I won't be able to make it through.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

I feel like this too at times, especially when I'm feeling anxious about my health.


----------



## Cheesecake

Yeah, I don't see myself getting old.


----------



## KoolKat

Yes, but it's more or less a wish than a feeling.


----------



## gracewilson

*I know what you are feeling*

I know exactly how you feel. I've been feeling this way for a while now. I just sometimes get an incredibly strong feeling that I am going to die young. I don't know why. At first I was really upset about it because I'm only a teenager and I always wanted to fall in love and have kids and grow up with my best friends and stuff like that. But now I've just kind of accepted it... I'm not entirely a fan of the idea and I sometimes think I'm just insane. But I do get what you're saying.


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8

Happens to me sometimes too, but it doesn't consume me. As long as it's not taking over your thoughts, I think you're good.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

I feel like I'm not gonna be able to last much longer.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

yeah.


----------



## uziq

sometimes, but I can probably chalk those feelings up to anxiety. I always get heart palpitations when I'm anxious, and that leads to worries of having a heart attack.


----------



## burgerchuckie

I actually feel I'm gonna die really old. :serious:


----------



## layitontheline

Unfortunately not. I feel like, unless I take matters into my own hands, which is actually most likely, I'd be one of those poor ****ers who live to be ancient.


----------



## feckoff

I always thought I'd be brutally murdered. With the amount of trouble I attract, its still a possibility.


----------



## ariadnesthread

I used to get that feeling all the time,but now I realize it was just one more symptom of my anxiety. I'm now getting close to forty and so far, so good.


----------



## Kiba

I hope i do.


----------



## j4y22

I always get this feeling. I always felt that I would never live to finish school, to go to college, to go to university, to have a lasting relationship. And now that I've done most of those things, I can't picture what happens next. I can't see myself getting a job, getting married, having children. It's very scary, but it feels like my time is limited.


----------



## Orbiter

I'm going to be honest, I don't look forward to my 30th or 40th year of living.


----------



## FearOfPhotos

I've felt this way for the last two years. Sometimes I'll think about death more often than usual and think 'oh god, I'm gonna die soon, aren't I?'


----------



## Grizzly1321

j4y22 said:


> I always get this feeling. I always felt that I would never live to finish school, to go to college, to go to university, to have a lasting relationship. And now that I've done most of those things, I can't picture what happens next. I can't see myself getting a job, getting married, having children. It's very scary, but it feels like my time is limited.


This is exactly how I feel. I never thought I would make it out of High School, then I was never going to make it to senior year of college, yet here I am. I feel like my time is running out sometimes and it scares the crap out of me to be accomplishing all of the things I thought were impossible. Kind of like in Final Destination or something...I don't feel like I should have made it this far.


----------



## theotherone

As the only one with true vision here i think in my 50s or 60s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andras96

I really wouldn't mind it at this point.


----------



## Str

I imagine myself getting cancer or something like that around 40-50, or die in a car accident. The problem is that it's not even uncommon, and what you can do to prevent it is limited.

This thought used to mess myself up mentally, but now it's become some solid motivation to try to follow my goals early instead of spreading them out over my entire life.


----------



## Loomagooma

I get that feeling all the time...I think it's because I don't/can't see a future for myself.


----------

